# Salt for freshwater fish



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have a question.
Do platies and guppies need salt in their water....if yes them how much....please please do let me know.
Thanks,


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mollys can take salt but I beleive they do not need it. I have never put any with mine.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep a box around for medicinal purposes, but that's it. If you're putting in Aquarium Salt all the time you might as well be putting in snake oil.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have platies and I do not use salt. Unless it is for medicinal purposes.


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

They always suggest adding salt to a tank for platies and guppies claiming that they "need it" or something like that. Personally, they've been bred for so long in the aquaria that I hardly think they need it anymore. Maybe if they were pure wilds.. MAYBE...


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

An angelfish breeder once told me that adding sea salt to his tanks was beneficial to raising and breeding angelfish.

Anyone know for sure as I have baby angelfish?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Having bred and raised a few angels, I have a little experience. I do not nor would I add salt to an angel tank as a prophalactic.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Platies and Guppies do not need salt in their tank, also Angels don't need it more important is that the Ph is correct if you plan on breeding and raising Angel fry.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no intentions of adding salt and won't. I just wanted to hear what others thought....

Thanks for the advice BillD and bob123.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some fish do benefit from a low salt solution to reduce the osmotic pressure. For example my Koi’s internal bodily fluids is around .8% to 1% and by adding some salt in the water to make it .8% to 1% will make the pressure less and the fish can use this energy for growth etc instead of osmoregulation.
Using regular low dosage of salt will not make the bugs immune to the salt. In-order to treat fish with salt you have to have a minimum of 3% salt solution and up to 5% in some cases.
Yes I use salt in my pond and few tanks but no to most tanks.


----------

